# empires dawn of the modern world



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

help me..........

every time i try to play E.D.M.W. online it tries to connect then stops and says "a general network error has occured. please try again." but it never works. it used 2 work. but it does not any more.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Tell us the make and model of your router, you may have to open and or forward ports.


----------



## fitzgee1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Same thing happens to me, what do i do?


----------



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

hmm...... maybe they cut off online support for the game. i can use other online servers just fine


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

This is a very old thread. It's quite possible the master server list was taken down.


----------

